# My first pigeon...some questions



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I finally got my first pigeon! I got him yesterday, from a person on here that breeds them. It's a Mookee pigeon and a Bluebar. I don't know if it's a male or female (only 9wks old). Already, I can tell it's very tame (plus the breeder told me) and that it likes people.

I do have a few questions.... They may be a bit on the stupid side, but if you can answer them please do.

1. Ok if it's a female, when will it start laying eggs?
2. If it's a female should I worry about it becoming egg bound? Is it common in pigeons?? Is there anything that can be done to help prevent it??
3.If it's a female do/should I get it a mate later on?
4. If later on I decide I want another pigeon, does it have to be the same type??? I don't plan on getting another one anytime soon. I'm just being curious.


It's an indoor/pet pigeon, so I'm looking into flightsuits. I decidedto go with this one (the breeder had others) because it preffers to be with people over other pigeons. This being my first pigeon,Ithought it'd be a good one to go with. I have everything it needs and it seems to be settling in nicely. 

I'm still thinking of names, so if you have any ideas let me know. Right now, Sky, Mookee and Powder are the three I'm thinking on. I'm trying to come up with names that'd work for either male or female.
Thanks in Advance!-Hilly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on your new pigeon. I am sure you will have great fun with him and a forever friend. They make such great pets.


1. Ok if it's a female, when will it start laying eggs?

If female she should start laying eggs at about 6 months to a year of age.

2. If it's a female should I worry about it becoming egg bound? Is it common in pigeons?? Is there anything that can be done to help prevent it??

As long as she gets enough exercise and calcium she should be fine. Egg binding does happen but not all that often. In any case you should have a vet's emergency number handy just in case.

3.If it's a female do/should I get it a mate later on?

That is up to you to decide. If your bird has enough interaction with you and your family s/he will be happy as a single pigeon. 
If you decide to get a mate, most likely s/he will loose some interest in you and spend more time with his/her mate.

4. If later on I decide I want another pigeon, does it have to be the same type??? I don't plan on getting another one anytime soon. I'm just being curious.

No, they don't have to be the same breed. They don't care what type their mate is.


It's an indoor/pet pigeon, so I'm looking into flightsuits. 
Shy (Mr. Squeaks) will be able to help you with the flight suit.

Sorry, I am not good with names, but our other members have always great ideas.

Good luck with your new pet.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Hilly!

Congratulations and welcome to the world of pigeon fanciers!  *

1. Ok if it's a female, when will it start laying eggs?
*Pigeons mature around six months so it is possible she will lay eggs around that time, sometimes a little sooner. *

2. If it's a female should I worry about it becoming egg bound? Is it common in pigeons?? Is there anything that can be done to help prevent it??
*That is always a possibility, but not probable. It is no more common in pigeons then any other breed. If she does start to lay eggs and that will depend on if she becomes bonded to you or you introduce a male pigeon and they mate, you need to replace the eggs with dummy eggs. That will give her time to replenish her calcium reserves and give her time between laying to recoop.

*3.If it's a female do/should I get it a mate later on?
*That would depend on whether you want her to have babies or not. You can get another hen if you just want her to have company as they usually get along just fine. Just take time to get to know her first.*

4. If later on I decide I want another pigeon, does it have to be the same type??? I don't plan on getting another one anytime soon. I'm just being curious.
*It really doesn't matter what kind of pigeon you get, just the personality. Males are generally more aggressive, so you should be careful not to get one who is going to be a lot bigger then her. You just need to make sure the personalities of the breed you get will be in harmony with her. Usually there isn't any problem with the homing pigeons themselves. I have a VERY aggressive little Helmet male pigeon who is unbelievably bold but he is very small. He gets along fine with my homers because they can handle him, because he is small and they outnumber him. He loves being with them. When I put him in with my sweet Satinettes, he started fights and tried to bully all my hens, so size matching doesn't necessarily work, it is personalities, and males and females. You can put a male with a female, or female with female, but not a male with a male, unless one male is submissive.*

*I have a light blue homer named Skye, so that name is taken....just kidding...*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

You must have finished your post after I started, because it wasn't there when I began! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just want to say congratulations and I like "Powder" - it's different.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies. 
I have vitamins for it's water and it's on a high cal Grit.....
Egg shell will help too...correct?

I really think it's a female. It really doesn't make any noise, no cooing yet  . It's adapting to pet pigeon life very well. It jumps from a perch to the bottom of the cage (makes a good thump), when I'm in the room and it wants out. LOL!

It's totally ok with being pet and will lay (roost?) on my arm, hand and/or lap when out. It's so cute to watch. 
I'm still thinking on names though..... My luck, I'll pick a girl name and it'll turn out being a boy! LOL! So, it's probably best to go with a name that'd work for either sex. I'll have to post a picture.-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A picture would help in possibly choosing a name. However, just take your time and sometimes your pij will "send" you "their" name. Just relax and put the "thought" out...a name will come...

When I was told that my pigeon was a "squeaker," I IMMEDIATELY said, "MR. SQUEAKS!" Fortunately, I DID have a male as he was too young to tell for "sure" at the time although I had this... "feeling!"

He's now known as Squeaks or Squeakers at home. In "public" or as a Super Power Pigeon, he uses MR. Squeaks...


----------

